# Anybody try these tires before?



## StockGoat (Mar 30, 2010)

I am looking to replace my set of tires for daily use on my stock GTO. I am considering Continental ExtremeContact DWS. I was wondering what if any opinions any of you may have on these?

Also I prefer the look and ride of wider tires than stock typically on vehicles. I was thinking of going up to 255/45/ZR17 if they are available but don't want any rub issues. What is the widest one should not exceed on stock rims and no mods that for a 2005 Gto for no rubbing, 245's?

Thanks,
New User


----------



## harvotp (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd leave the stock 245's in the front, throw sum 275's on the rear


----------



## harvotp (Mar 16, 2010)

245's in the front won't rub. Go up to your local discount tire and see what their prices are for some 275's. The 275's will fit on the stock 17' rim...I used to have them on mine...but I see myself going through tires quick so I got 245's all around so I can rotate them.


----------



## evlgoat (Feb 8, 2010)

We all have that tire problem.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The 245-45-17 DWS is back ordered right now at most places. I am tring to find them for my GTO. My brother has them on his car(Oldsmobile Alero) and he loves them. Says they are the best tires he has ever had except for 2 things he noticed.
1. sidewalls are softer so under hard cornering you could notice a little, but not enoguh to be an issue
2. more road noise also but again not over bearing.

I can't wait to compare there on my GTO with my old Potenza 960AS which I loved everything aobut them but the price $190 each.


----------

